# American DJ PC-100A 8 Channel Power Strip with Lighted Toggles



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find this locally?

American DJ 8 Channel Power Strip

Someone on AP is selling a 4 channel version but I would prefer 8. It seems very usefull.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I might know a place. I'll try to check it out during lunch one day. 

What are you using it for?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> I might know a place. I'll try to check it out during lunch one day.
> 
> What are you using it for?


To hook everything up under the stand on the new project.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

tag along

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

vaporize said:


> tag along
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


lol what happened?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If it's cheap, hook me up for one too


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

vaporize said:


> tag along
> 
> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


?????


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Not local but in North Bay, ON @$55+shipping+HST

LINK

Interested in a local source as well for "ASAP" needs which I find myself in most cases


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wtac said:


> Not local but in North Bay, ON @$55+shipping+HST
> 
> LINK
> 
> Interested in a local source as well for "ASAP" needs which I find myself in most cases


It sucks because it's so much cheaper in the states. 

Why do Canadians get hosed in this hobby?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> It sucks because it's so much cheaper in the states.
> 
> Why do Canadians get hosed in this hobby?


Can you provide the links for the States, I might just do a big US thanksgiving shopping trip


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

In the past 12-18 months, my fav powerbar jumped from $25 to $48...GRRR!!!

The $55+shipping+HST is still a good price in comparison to the Belkin powerbar and you get individual lighted on/off switch controls.

From what I have found, they retail for $40USD off the shelf. Online I have seen them offered for as low as $30USD.

This place in the US selld them for $35.17CDN + $14.95CDN flat rate shipping. So that's $50.12CDN and possibly HST.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

group order?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

$30 is about right, anything more is starting to be too expensive (I might as well buy individuals and turn it off that way).

I remembered seeing it on an AP thread too like 1-2 yrs ago


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Anybody used these instead? It's the Ultra brand but it has 3 years warranty (AmericanDJ only has one)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati....asp?EdpNo=914023&sku=ULT31570&srkey=ULT31570


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

vaporize said:


> Anybody used these instead? It's the Ultra brand but it has 3 years warranty (AmericanDJ only has one)
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati....asp?EdpNo=914023&sku=ULT31570&srkey=ULT31570


I saw that on a reef forum but forgot which one. There has been people who used that powerbar though.

I just prefer the look of the american dj power supply.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> I saw that on a reef forum but forgot which one. There has been people who used that powerbar though.
> 
> I just prefer the look of the american dj power supply.


I think the American DJ one will be much more durable given that it's made for constant on/off action.

I did get the Ultra one since I don't wanna spend that much on a powerbar (let alone I need ALOT of them). It did say it's not for "near aquarium or moist" environment, but I think that will be true for all powerbars out there except the few that are actually water proof


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

vaporize said:


> I think the American DJ one will be much more durable given that it's made for constant on/off action.
> 
> I did get the Ultra one since I don't wanna spend that much on a powerbar (let alone I need ALOT of them). It did say it's not for "near aquarium or moist" environment, but I think that will be true for all powerbars out there except the few that are actually water proof


How do you like it so far? I think that is so much more convenient than regular powerbars.

Yes you're right. Like you said, I would imagine that pertains to almost all powerbars. I still plan on purchasing one eventually.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> How do you like it so far? I think that is so much more convenient than regular powerbars.
> 
> Yes you're right. Like you said, I would imagine that pertains to almost all powerbars. I still plan on purchasing one eventually.


It works , just haven't use it near the aquarium yet, only purchased it. I think I am going to use it for my RODI powerhead on/off since I always have a powerhead to pump water out of a 50G barrel, so that can be handy.

Other than that, the only real 'use' is when i am doing water changes or feeding to shut off pumps & heaters. So I can't see it being used too 'rough' comparing to DJ-ing

p.s. Tiger does have a WHOLE skit of them


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

I use that Ultra bar for the same reason... shutting off small hang ons while feeding and lights on a multiple tank stand. It's handy and better than the pass thru individual switches from Home Depot. I would buy that dj one though had I seen it first. Looks a lot more durable.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

kev416 said:


> I use that Ultra bar for the same reason... shutting off small hang ons while feeding and lights on a multiple tank stand. It's handy and better than the pass thru individual switches from Home Depot. I would buy that dj one though had I seen it first. Looks a lot more durable.


Kev416, how long have you been using it? Any wear & tear issues (like switch not working or stuck on)?


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Actually I was reading the reviews on the American DJ and there has been a few failures of switches and indicator lights. I think the Ultra gets a better rating. I've had it since last summer. I hadn't really used the switches a lot until the last few months. No problems. And all the indicator lights still work and don't flicker. Switches are fine. I think I'll get a new bar to control my computer and stuff. The energy costs went up and it would be a good idea to eliminate the phantom vampire energy drains around the house. Probably could save a hundred bucks a year. What's nice about the Ultra is the way I set it up for my multiple tank racks. The switches control six 3ft Sunblaster T5 lights over the tanks. The master on/off allows me to switch all the lights off as I'm leaving the room even if some aren't on. Often I just switch one row on to save electrical costs rather that light everything up. I have my little Aquaclear controlled by pass thru light switch plugged into continuous on. I used this lamp switch for a few years but they are only two pronged. I wouldn't worry with a three year guarantee. Just keep your receipt. http://1800recycling.com/2009/09/exposing-electrical-vampire-in-your-house/


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Kev thanks for the article. It's a real eye opener.


----------

